# Not a dart: what is this climbing frog ?



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

Found in Connecticut. Didn't think there were any climbing frogs here.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks like a Grey tree frog... Found in CT.


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes, grey tree frog. They are found as far north to Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Yup, definitely a grey tree frog, they have an.... um.... interesting call if you ever have the opportunity to keep one of these in captivityneat discovery!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Cool looking frog..going to keep my eye out next time I'm in CT and I know what it is know..


----------

